# Clean motorhomes



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

On the occasions I stop on a sites I'm often intrigued by just how remarkably clean and sparkling other folks' motorhomes are. Mine will arrive splattered with dead insects all over the front, and road spray greying the back panel, not to mention grubby wheels etc. 

So, a few queries -

Does everyone else stop every ten miles to clean the van? Do you all carry cleaning equipment with you, and if so just how much? Where are the sites which allow you to wash the van when you get there?

As another unrelated aside, just how much of a tool kit do others carry? I'm not sure if I'm unnecessarily weighed down, or sadly lacking!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Like yours mine is rarely spotless. I have concluded that there are some obsessive compulsive people out there, Alan.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

I carry extending washing brush, bucket, (doubles up for emptying waste water) and Shampoo. I try to keep the front clean on route, before they bake on and then on arrival casually over couple of days all the Mh. Also use the car washes scattered around, Wife uses the Lance and I use Elbow Grease.

Den


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have wonder the same thing too. We do have one of the brush and hose with a one way valve in that goes in a bucket. The ones that is demoed at most shows. It does work but the extension tubes are a bit too flexible. I do carry it and have used it a few times as we don't keep MH at home. We were last to leave the Shrewsbury show as I was 'cleaning' the van with it. I have had 1 independent site have a moan at me for washing the van. When I explained it was a single bucket they still were not happy!!! So I made sure I filled up my water tank before I left  I suppose I should have asked but I didn't think 1 bucket would be a problem.
So if I use it at a site I ask first.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine generally leaves home clean then deteriorates over a trip dependant on the weather. 

I only carry stuff to change a wheel plus screwdrivers pliers etc for inside jobs and a breakdown card


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We always start our hols. with a sparkling clean Mh. It's down hill all the way from there  

We do give the wind screen a good scrub when the squirty fails to clean it properly and we have been known to have a good go at the bodies caked on to the top bit. The extending mop thing does it's best. Otherwise we spend time relaxing and going out rather than cleaning the MH which will only get as dirty tomorrow...... well that's our excuse anyway. 

Sue


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Will someone tell me how you get a perfectly clean windscreen, inside and out, ours seems to be filthy even though its supposed to be clean.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will have to give Bessie a rub down before next tuesdays jaunt.
She still has Dutch and French flies fron April  

Dave p


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I will have to give Bessie a rub down before next tuesdays jaunt.
> She still has Dutch and French flies fron April
> 
> Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs d looks after the interior and I'm supposed to look after all things outside. You could eat your dinner off the floor of our van so no ours is the same as yours. I don't trust these people with gleaming vans. They have either not been anywhere or they have stopped around the corner of the aire or site to make it look presentable.

Some people are OCD though. I watched an old chap on a stellplatz in Germany the other week spend all day cleaning his van, then there would be a thunderstorm and he would shrug his shoulders at me and say "ah! Zis weather! Now I vill have to start again! We were convinced he was just doing it to get away from his miserable wife.

As far as tool kit is concerned mine is a leather bag with a few spanners an screw drivers in but I do have some magic rubber lagging tape which is my favourite as it seems to be able to fix anything


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Every 10 miles is too far, especially in the UK, especially in the wintertime! 

I used some decent polish, and then some sort of paintwork sealing polish, before Christmas and it does really quite a good job of stopping dirt sticking in the first place.

For all glass newspaper is fab. Wet the glass, sluicing off excess dirt and especially sand and grit first, wet the newspaper and rub. Change soggy balls of paper often, and as the glass becomes clean use dry newspaper which polishes it.
And occasionally Autoglym Glass Polish, which lasts ages and is less messy inside! Their Fast Glass is good for plastic camper windows too.

How many tools? Not enough!!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

mmmm I think I fall into the OCD type :lol: :lol: 

I can't stand a dirty van. If I'm on a CC Site and it starts to look a little dirty I give it a good wash all over using my extendable brush and my fold up bucket.

If I arrive on a site and I have flies on the front I always wash them off ASAP as the longer they are on the harder they are to come off IMHO.

I have used the dry wash motorhome stuff. I found it to be very good and leave a nice shine.

However, I have always used it on white vans. I used it for the first time on the Burstner which is a gold colour. It did a good job, but found that the bits I had missed and not wiped off left a sort of chalky mark and seemed to attract and hold the dirt.

Stewart


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*windscreen*



randonneur said:


> Will someone tell me how you get a perfectly clean windscreen, inside and out, ours seems to be filthy even though its supposed to be clean.


I use a solution of washing up liquid with a rung out microfibre cloth on the inside, followed by a dry microfibre to follow. On the ouside I use Halfords windscreen deep cleaner followed by their version of "rainex" then rainex in the washer bottle. Everything just washes off really easy, nothing sticks and the rain just runs straight off too. All you have to do is re clean and re treast every two/three months.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Editost deleted - posted twice.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Once every couple of years or so we stay at a sosta near Modena which is fully equipped for van cleaning and it gets cleaned then. Beyond that, apart from the windscreen, well...it gets rained on now and again.

G


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

We were parked up near Alicante at a tolerated place by a beach. Actually saw a man cleaning his roof. He had positioned himself through a roof light armed with a long handled brush. God only knows why he would want to waste water this way. There wasn't any access to water in the vicinity.
Around the same time on a nearby car park a bloke was actually sweeping the pavement around his van.
Still each to their own.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have cleaned the van during an extended tour in the hope that it will save me a bit of effort in the long run.

Its possible to clean a whole van, roof excluded, with just one bucket of water. The results are not spectacular but will pass at a distance.

We did give the van a good scrub off half way across Spain last year when we found a large tub of suspicious water on a campsite at the unused caravan washing facility.

I always carry a good variety of tools in a small plastic toolbox. Also spare electrical connectors, a few gas fittings and other odds & sods. They have come in handy on a number of occasions.

The most useful tools besides a small socket set is a good pair of molegrips and a multi-tipped screwdriver.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A tool box with hammer, screwdrivers grip and something to cut with; oh yes, and a cheap set of spanners.
The bikes get most mechanical support.
Windows get cleaned quite a bit, after all, when in interesting places it is good to see past any grime.
My van I clean and polish in the spring and do it thoroughly including the roof. After that, mostly cleaned with rainwater which from time to time I leather off after a rainstorm.
Windows... Autoglyn and Fast Glass seem to do a lasting job but not when I am travelling, then its just water.
Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I do the roof every couple of weeks, well the solar panel really :lol: but it has a real good clean once a year, which is more often than my car!

Once it's dirty it doesn't seem to look any dirtier.

Joe


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I wipe the dead bugs off before they get to stuck on...

I carry collapsible fabric bucket and sponge and leather. Autoglym polish and clean cloths - I like my cars clean and likewise our m/h

Tools - small socket set and a draper tool kit I got free last motorhome show for subscribing to the mag.

I can tackle most jobs en route. It comes from years of driving old VW Beetles - you need to be prepared


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I will have to give Bessie a rub down before next tuesdays jaunt.
> She still has Dutch and French flies fron April
> 
> Hope you informed DEFRA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We do alot of weekend rallies in the UK and always amazes us how many men spend a whole afternoon cleaning, polishing and titivating the outside of the van. 

Just buy a caravan that always seems to give people plenty to do, especially if they have an awning and pegs to put in :lol: :lol: 

Think we have used a couple of the French car washes when things have got so bad that it could affect out pay load  

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mandy im guilty of that.
I just love washing cars and have been known in the past to wash neighbours cars as well.
I find something very therapeutic --dont ask me why. :roll: 

So on a rally I will get a bowl of water, shampoo and wash the M/home and rinse and wipe.
But everytime there is always a man that says "You can do mine when your finished" and I always reply " You men I always get one that says that, so do it yourself" :lol: 

We had the teflon coat put on and must admit the roof is so easy to keep clean when we wash that once a year and we dont get much dirt just a film so that really must work in the rain.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has responded. It looks as if my toolkit is about average, but the wash kit (or lack of it) isn't. 

I think the most useful tip for a clean van is probably the one about getting a good shine on before leaving home, but Cornwall is always too hot and sunny (or should that be 'damp'?) - and the polishes say apply when surfaces are cool and dry.... 

I half suspect that some of you are out there in the dark with flashlight and polishing rags etc but each to his/her own. 

Now, I'd better go and pack that long-handled wash-brush and bucket.

Terry


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We go along with the belief that a bright shiny van is more of a target for thieves - ours is suitably grubby and disreputable, or lived in as we prefer to say  

tools - thats him indoors department but adjustable spanner, multi-tip screw driver, some sort of tape and a multimeter seem to have taken up residence
Chris


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I must admit I pay the valeter £20 to clean the outside of the van including the roof 8) and what a fine job they do it is quite hard lifting the wallet out of my pocket but worth it  

As for tools I keep a fairly cheap argos toolkit with spanners and sockets grips and so on and it has been worth its wait in gold at times, I keep a set of screwdrivers and they have been used quite often too :wink:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm now feeling woefully rubbish - I think there is a screw driver of some sort, cellotape, sticking plasters, pack of batteries and a candle lurking in our van and so far no van washing stuff other than my trusty little pink bucket. I'm off to make a list of things to decant from the garage to the MH before we head off on our first continental jaunt. I did clean the windows last year when we stayed at Lidalia (newcastleton) and I wasn't the only one out with a bucket!


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I must admit that I like my van to be clean. Generally I always give it a quick wash before we use it so at least it starts out clean.  

My wife finds this hard to understand, but then again why does she have to clean the house top to bottom before we go? :wink: 

I do carry an extending brush, should I be inclinded to clean the van whilst away, but usually my good intentions get forgotten once on site! :lol:

I clean the alloy wheels if they get particually dirty, as that in itself can make the van look a lot cleaner, and it stops brake dust 'pitting' the alloy.


Mark


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Senator said:


> I must admit that I like my van to be clean. Generally I always give it a quick wash before we use it so at least it starts out clean.
> 
> My wife finds this hard to understand, but then again why does she have to clean the house top to bottom before we go? :wink:
> 
> ...


A man after my own heart. I recall cleaning and polishing our roof before setting off for Portugal and a neighbour saying no one would see it -...

Here was the view from the bar:









Thats us pretty much dead centre


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

tattytony said:


> I must admit I pay the valeter £20 to clean the outside of the van including the roof 8) and what a fine job they do it is quite hard lifting the wallet out of my pocket but worth it
> 
> :


Bargain...!

Took me 3 hours to wash the van with a nano wash and another 2 to seal it with a nano polish this morning.... 
I didnt stop there, i nano d the bath and sink in the house with amazing results !!!


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm having come from a VW camper I always had something to fix so usually carried a small socket set, pliers, screwdrivers, electrical cable, fuses, bulbs, jacks, etc. 
If you look in my car you'll find pretty much similar and the same in my motorhome.

I usually carry some cleaning kit but nothing more than some baby wipes usually for getting headlamps and windscreens clean.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am off to see what tools l have and do a sort.
I need to speak to b/hills as they are meant to have sealed it and easy to clean. We have black marks off the top and l couldn't wash them off when l tried but forgot l have to ring will do that soon as they open.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for some ideas of tools made me go look. We have screwdrivers, lots of variety's of tape and electric plug sockets = mains to camper type, splitters etc etc. multimeter, some lamps and fuses but l never checked if they would go in CB so will do so.

So bearing what l have read l will get a socket set (small one), throw in one of Brian's pliers and also some cutters, if nothing else they can cut toenails :lol: Think adjustable spanner rather than a whole set, a socket set (small) 

mmm getting carried away may just throw in some toenail cutters that double up as cable cutters 8)


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so pleased that someone else admits to using nail clippers as electric cable cutters. As I am the chief electrician in our house, my husband laughs at me and my tools. The end of a nailfile will take the place of a screwdriver if nothing else is available. In the opposite direction insulating tape can be used as an elastoplast.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

CLEANING

1 For flies/grime G101 (Autosmart?) Sold though their freelance agents. 5 lt. 15 quid delivered to door. Share it around as 5lt would last longer than MH.

2 At home steam cleaner, together with above, left on for 5 mins., removes most crud.

TOOLS

1 One tape I recommend is self-amalgamating tape (it is rubbery, stretches and sticks to itself) orignally designed I believe for the motor-trade for temp hose repairs.

I have found many uses for it - I used it as a temporary whipping on a rope end 10 years ago and it is still there, so probably better than my own whipping.

2 Don't forget the cable ties, also multi-purpose.

3 And the spare, correct size, clothes peg for the Truma dump valve (Truma owners will know)

Geoff
Geoff


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Leseduts these are proper cable cutters that do duty as nail cutters :lol:


----------

